
Job loss due to AI – How bad is it going to be? - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/editorials/ai-automation-job-loss
======
HNKingpin
There is no "it's going to be". It's been happening for a long time. The
article is way too long to describe this simple issue, IMO. Millions of
bartenders, cashiers, etc. losing their jobs might not have another "simple"
job to find anymore. The question then becomes what are we (or what are the
elites, really) going to do with these people.

~~~
chewz
> The question then becomes what are we (or what are the elites, really) going
> to do with these people.

Will give them money, drugs and computer games and some other distractions.
Because we need their votes to sustain illusion of the republic.

It did already happen in Roman Republic. When conquests delivered unlimited
amounts of free labor force small artisans and farmers could not compete but
they had been able to vote.

As the autocracy had been anathema to Romans the state provided panem et circa
[1]. And the republic survived another few hundred years. We are calling it
Roman Empire but formally it had been the republic with voting going on every
year on Fields of Mars and SPQR[2] on its banners.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread_and_circuses](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread_and_circuses)

[2]
[https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senatus_Populusque_Romanus](https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senatus_Populusque_Romanus)

